
Introducing Google Actual Cloud Platform - thecodeboy
https://cloud.google.com/actual-cloud/
======
tree_of_item
They're doing April Fool's Day in November now? God help us.

~~~
ak007
lol no. it was GA on April 1st 2015 :-)

